#      8.7
,     :    ,     4      212-,      4   ?

 :Frown: 

   !!!  :Dezl:

----------


## ANRy

> ...


 .             :Smilie: 
,   .
    .
 ->  -> :   "".
        503 ( = 4000
),        -- 212-.
   1.1  2.1.
    !

----------

*ANRy*, 
 ----,   ! 
  !!!

----------



----------

